# Stihl 066 vs. MS660?



## steevo (May 9, 2004)

Hi all. I have a foolish question. I owned a couple of the 064's a few years back and loved 'em. I have been running Huskies the past few years. Now I am contemplating buying another Stihl. I am wondering though, what are the differences between the 066 and the MS660? I had run an 066 a while back, and was impressed. I have been looking on ebay, and can get one for about half the price of new. So, I am looking for some advice from all you guys experienced with Stihl. 066 or new ms660?


----------



## Sylvatica (May 9, 2004)

The newer 660 will have a greatly restricted muffler with a tiny outlet port compared to an older 066.

Good luck on the eBay saw....caveat emptor.


----------



## steevo (May 9, 2004)

Really? Well, I suppose I could do something about that right?


----------



## Lawn Masters (May 9, 2004)

On the newer 066 saws you can get a different muffler cover from stihl, I think its about $20 or so, I'll see if I can find a part # for you.

Your other options are to open the muffler up some by cutting/drilling extra outlet holes in the muffler. I've used a dremel on my saw to reduce the resrtictions from them, there are some guys here though that have dont a better job and their work looks much more neat and clean in comparison to mine.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14349 
here is one such muffler modification, very well done and great looking too. 

Here is a picture of a modded muffler for a 385.






Now these may not be perfect examples of what you can do to fix the restricted mufflers on an MS660 model, but they point one in the right direction to get what you desire from it. Just remember to rechen up the High speed setting on your saw after you do the alterations to prevent lean seizure.


----------



## glens (May 9, 2004)

Not perfect?&nbsp; Not even relevant.

Steevo, I actually own an 066.&nbsp; Mine's one or two years prior to the MS660 and I believe it's sufficiently evolved that the only change between them is the nameplate.&nbsp; The muffler exhaust openings are a formed slot and tiny hole.

I purchased stock part number 1122 140 0800 for $37.45 almost one year ago.&nbsp; These images aren't mine but they show the part:

<img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=40112">

<img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=40115">

See this <a href="http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?threadid=4456">thread</a> (the source of those images) for further considerations.

I highly recommend the saw.&nbsp; I haven't run any of the larger Huskies so my only point of reference is the literature and a digital scale.&nbsp; The 385 weighs &frac14;# <i>more</i> than the MS660, and the 394 was 2# more yet.&nbsp; All unused powerheads, dry, missing only bars/chain.

Glen


----------



## Ryan Willock (May 9, 2004)

Glenn would be correct in that the only differances are the name plates. The tiny exhust port is no big deal as it is quickly and simply dealt with in short order with a dremel


----------



## steevo (May 9, 2004)

Thanks a lot guys. I really appreciate the input. I have been watching an 066 on ebay, but as it gets to be higher in price, I am considering buying a new ms660. I'm sure I will be pleased with the performance over my older 064's that I used to have. Any more input would be great. Again, thanks


Steve


----------



## stihltech (May 9, 2004)

*ebay*

We had a gentlman come in today with an 029 and proclaim that he got it on ebay for "only $325.00!"
Should have seen the look on his face when we showed him the price of 299.95 everyday. 

That auction fever will getcha!


----------



## rahtreelimbs (May 9, 2004)

One thing that is being missed and is the most important is the basket inside the muffler. Opening up the outlet will only achieve so much. The basket has to be opened up also.


----------



## glens (May 10, 2004)

Hi, Rich.

I got a solid 15% decrease in cutting time on a 22" red oak log by merely swapping the front covers.&nbsp; Opening the inner basket is, however, what I had in mind by "further considerations" when recommending the thread, above.

Glen


----------



## TimberMcPherson (May 10, 2004)

A few of my mates are loggers, and all were big fans of the 066. One of them has asked to buy my old 066 off me as (in his words)
"Dunno whats up with the new 660's but the F***kers have been going pop after 6 to 10 months, used to get up to 18 from the 066."

Perhaps they have changed fuels or something but I have heard from a few of my circle of saw users that the 660 are not surviving as long as what the 066's did. Anyone else heard that?

The guy who brought the 029 above retail, ???? the seller has to be having a good laugh!


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (May 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> * Some people still do not understand and think they need to 'break in' the saw before fixing the muffler and carb. This makes no sense either. *



There might be something to running a saw for a while before voiding the warrenty, just to make sure there isn't something wrong.
Plus how you going to know it's faster if you don't break it in and time some cuts?


----------



## buckwheat (May 10, 2004)

and off in the distance, there was the faint sound....



dolmar, dolmar, dolmar!


----------



## Dr. Hackemoff (May 10, 2004)

Since I don't know how to string attachments together, my next four replies will have pics of my stock 660 and the muffler. Have used it about 30 hours, no problems so far.

I don't want to overheat this saw, and I do a lot of cutting in 90+ weather in August. But I would prefer that the noise levels don't increase by 30 db either. But perhaps this trade off can't be avoided.

Suggestions, please

First pic - saw


----------



## Dr. Hackemoff (May 10, 2004)

Nest pic. There are also holes on the bottom


----------



## Dr. Hackemoff (May 10, 2004)

Next pic. Note the exhaust hole. Just fore of it is a slot (difficult to see) that actually blows back towards the hole.


----------



## Dr. Hackemoff (May 10, 2004)

Front view.

Will simply removing the screen help... (but do I truly risk a fire hazard).

Seems this arrangement of holes and slots were done for a reason.


----------



## glens (May 10, 2004)

Nice photos!

The little hole in the shell is really the limiting factor, so you'd gain nothing by just removing the screen.&nbsp; If you increased the opening enough, eventually the non-wire area of the screen <i>would</i> become the choke point, but I wouldn't do that.&nbsp; The "Magnum" front cover really is nice, and it's not too loud either.&nbsp; Just enough to get rid of that tinny sound.

I haven't done anything with the inner basket yet on mine.&nbsp; I know I should, but I don't want to just cut the front/bottom clean out.&nbsp; I have a feeling it will get a bit louder doing that what with the front opening being right in line.

Glen


----------



## Ryan Willock (May 10, 2004)

I absolutly _hated_ the walkerized style muffler on my 372 as even with hearing protection that thing was insanely LOUD!! Also when falling timber with it the exhust was aimed right at you I've got Dennis G's work on my 066 and he opened up the muffler alot and I still don't have any problems with it because of the way he did it.


----------



## rbtree (May 10, 2004)

both of my old 066's have no inner box at all, just dual port..and are not that loud. Get rid of that inner dodad, or at least open each hole way up.


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 7, 2007)

Dr. Hackemoff, you will experience your most increase in cut times buy swapping out that darn safety chain and replacing it with 72LG or something comparable, i got a new MS660 this week and im gonna run about 10 more gallons of fuel through it before i take the core out of the muffler(only got about 3 gallons through t so far)


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 7, 2007)

Dude... this thread is over 3 years old... i don't even think Dr. Hackemoff posts here anymore.

Gary


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 8, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> Dude... this thread is over 3 years old... i don't even think Dr. Hackemoff posts here anymore.
> 
> Gary



well hell!!! always a day late and a dollar short


----------



## klickitatsacket (Jun 8, 2007)

for those that want to know; there are some differences in the cylinders

First generation 066 had a compression ratio of 13:1
Second generation 066 had a compression ratio of 13.9:1
The MS660 has a compression ratio of 10:1


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 9, 2007)

I haven't seen that in the compression numbers.. Where did you get it from? It would be a problem to run a saw on 87/89 at 13.9.


The stihl service manuals from the mid 90's show both the 064 and the 066 at 10.0 compression ratio.


----------



## klickitatsacket (Jun 9, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> I haven't seen that in the compression numbers.. Where did you get it from? It would be a problem to run a saw on 87/89 at 13.9.
> 
> 
> The stihl service manuals from the mid 90's show both the 064 and the 066 at 10.0 compression ratio.



a while back we cc'ed a bunch of cylinders.


----------



## oldsaw (Jun 9, 2007)

steevo said:


> Hi all. I have a foolish question. I owned a couple of the 064's a few years back and loved 'em. I have been running Huskies the past few years. Now I am contemplating buying another Stihl. I am wondering though, what are the differences between the 066 and the MS660? I had run an 066 a while back, and was impressed. I have been looking on ebay, and can get one for about half the price of new. So, I am looking for some advice from all you guys experienced with Stihl. 066 or new ms660?




The biggest thing is that the numbers are totally reversed, and 660s tend to be cleaner and newer.  

Mark


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 9, 2007)

klickitatsacket said:


> a while back we cc'ed a bunch of cylinders.



They might have been modded then. 9.5-10 is typical for Stihl.


----------



## Jibber (Jun 9, 2007)

stihltech said:


> We had a gentlman come in today with an 029 and proclaim that he got it on ebay for "only $325.00!"
> Should have seen the look on his face when we showed him the price of 299.95 everyday.
> 
> That auction fever will getcha!



Man, I would NEVER buy a chainsaw without being able to take off the muffler and inspect the piston and cylinder. Especially a low end saw like the 029 where you know it was run by someone who rarely uses a chainsaw.


----------



## OilHead (Sep 13, 2007)

Stihl 066 MS660 Cylinder & piston 1122 020 1202 $292.02 1122 020 1203 $312.91 1122 020 1204 $252.33 1122 020 1208 $272.51 1122 020 1209 $361.90 1122 020 1210 $272.69 1122 020 1211 $361.90 1122 020 1219 $268.30 Any idea if the 1209 & 1211 are the same. The 1209 has a footnote saying it is an old prior # changed over in 98. Im speculating the MS660 1211 is the same as the Mag series 1209 but in looking over Deans post here #24 it may be a horse of a different color.


----------



## OilHead (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm guessing the first one is for the red light version. The other choices must be with or without the compression release.


----------



## manual (Nov 5, 2007)

*Hey Stihl heads*

Bump.



So am I to understand.
The 066 would be a better saws to get?


----------



## OilHead (Nov 5, 2007)

After researching the subject I went with the 066 w/ poly flywheel. Remove the inner box completely & install the dual port front cover crank up the fuel delivery & the thing will be right back to where it was before the EPA put a strangle hold on it. There was also a 066 model that was made in Brazil it will be stamped into the starter side cover. Cant remember exactually why but the red eye & Brazil models are not the ones you want but recall somethin like the bottom end was'nt as strong. On the poly flywheel it is not 100 % poly the center is still aluminum & is 30-40 lighter than the solid which makes the saw spool up faster.


----------



## manual (Nov 5, 2007)

Well I will have to wait and see what 066 comes in the mail.
Any thing else ?


----------



## OilHead (Nov 5, 2007)

If you are going to be running long bars on it there is also the Stihl Australian High Output Oiler . Complete pump HO # 122-640-3201. Around $ 68.00. This was also a bottle neck on the 066 that can be improved upon. That part is not in the US book. If you want to confirm it before ordering call Stihl Customer Service at 1-888-784 8575. Dont beat that # to death with questions that can be found here or they will pull the plug on it & will lose the ace in the hole. I dont give a rats ass as my saws are finished . Hope this helps.:deadhorse:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 5, 2007)

manual said:


> Well I will have to wait and see what 066 comes in the mail.
> Any thing else ?



Finally getting a real saw eh???


----------



## manual (Nov 6, 2007)

OilHead said:


> If you are going to be running long bars on it there is also the Stihl Australian High Output Oiler . Complete pump HO # 122-640-3201. Around $ 68.00. This was also a bottle neck on the 066 that can be improved upon. That part is not in the US book. If you want to confirm it before ordering call Stihl Customer Service at 1-888-784 8575. Dont beat that # to death with questions that can be found here or they will pull the plug on it & will lose the ace in the hole. I dont give a rats ass as my saws are finished . Hope this helps.:deadhorse:



Hey thanks for the info.
I'll have more questions when the saw is in my hands like.
whos got some extra parts laying around.


----------



## manual (Nov 6, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Finally getting a real saw eh???



Basket case saw.
would like to put it together for a C.S.M.
or to kick your arse with. LOL


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 6, 2007)

Hmmmm.... a bunch of junk is still a bunch of junk no matter what brand.


----------



## manual (Nov 6, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Hmmmm.... a bunch of junk is still a bunch of junk no matter what brand.



Yes but one mans junk is another man treasure.

I'll see. this looks like a winter posting project.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 6, 2007)

In that case, I have a hell of a deal for you:jester:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 6, 2007)

manual said:


> Basket case saw.
> would like to put it together for a C.S.M.
> or to kick your arse with. LOL



Ha! You better had send it to a good builder then.


----------



## manual (Nov 6, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> Ha! You better had send it to a good builder then.



HaHaha you a funny Man, Round eye.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 25, 2007)

Go Away Spammer


----------



## DarylB (Nov 25, 2007)

Get em admins! Whip it good!









Looks like the phisher was taken care of, picture stays though as a reminder to WOULD BE PHISHERS! You will get the whip.


----------



## Podaltura (Nov 26, 2007)

This is my 066. Year 1999. Muffler mods, and recab. Beast of chainsaw. Only 18" bar, and chisel chain.


----------

